# [2012] Changes to SPG Platinum (and Gold) benefits



## YYJMSP (Feb 1, 2012)

For those not following on FlyerTalk, or didn't see this on the SPG site, there are some changes to the benefits of SPG Platinum and Gold levels.

http://www.spgpromos.com/morepowertoyou/index.cfm?language=en_US&IM=SPGT_Annc_SPG_ENG_1

Selected highlights:

SPG Platinum now gets:

free continental breakfast for two (or a discount against a full breakfast)

SPG Gold (which is everyone with a developer-bought SVO property) now gets their choice of one of:

free in-room internet
a free drink
SPG points (250 to 125 depending on property family)


If you stay more than 50 eligible nights in a year (including award and cash/point nights), you get 10 Suite Night Awards, each of which let you get a confirmed upgrade night prior to arrival if available (they check from 5 days to 1 day in advance of arrival).

If you stay more than 75 eligible nights in a year (including award and cash/points nights), you will earn an extra SPG point per dollar spent, plus you get the ability (subject to availability) to check-in/out for any 24hr period (i.e. you can arrive at 7AM and then check out at 7AM the next day).

And finally, they're introducing lifetime status:

You get SPG Gold for life if you've achieved Gold for at least 5 years and have stayed at least 250 nights.

You get SPG Platinum for life if you've achieved Platinum for at least 10 years and have stayed at least 500 nights.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2012)

Clarification - these are HOTEL benefits, correct?  i.e. - not for timeshare stays.


----------



## BLUE AYES (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes Denise. All info is now available on the SPG website.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thx for posting this info.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 1, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Clarification - these are HOTEL benefits, correct?  i.e. - not for timeshare stays.



Yes, hotel (SPG) benefits.

Given that every owner of a developer SVO unit is (at least) SPG Gold, this applies to some of us here when staying at a hotel property.


----------



## nodge (Feb 1, 2012)

*Platinum +?*



YYJMSP said:


> If you stay more than 50 eligible nights in a year (including award and cash/point nights), you get 10 Suite Night Awards, each of which let you get a confirmed upgrade night prior to arrival if available (they check from 5 days to 1 day in advance of arrival).



The FAQ section says that regular platinums can still get upgraded to suites on check in.  But, giving folks that earned their status via hotel stays (vs. say buying a ton of Starwood timeshares from the developer) first dibbs on suite upgrades means, at least to me, that Starwood has created a new even higher elite status than platinum.

-nodge
Sorry SVO Plats, but it's time to move down a chair.  Here, have a free donut . . . er "continental breakfast."


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 1, 2012)

nodge said:


> The FAQ section says that regular platinums can still get upgraded to suites on check in.  But, giving folks that earned their status via hotel stays (vs. say buying a ton of Starwood timeshares from the developer) first dibbs on suite upgrades means, at least to me, that Starwood has created a new even higher elite status than platinum.
> 
> -nodge
> Sorry SVO Plats, but it's time to move down a chair.  Here have a free donut.



Yup, there is essentially a layer of "super-Platinums" now, and I would guess (in addition to their 10 pre-approved upgrades) that they will have higher priority than "regular" Platinums (including those who got their status from SVO) on suite upgrades at check-in.

The next wave of depreciation in the SPG Platinum level will come when people start achieving Platinum Life -- 10+ years, 500+ nights -- but I would guess that's a few years away from being a "problem".


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 1, 2012)

They could remove the sting associated with being in the lesser platinum (or gold) category by counting timeshare stay nights as SPG stay nights, like Marriott has done.   Perhaps if the PFLs make a large enough fuss, they'll do it.  Personally, I'd be a little ticked if I spent the $ for PFL and essentially just got downgraded.    I spend my non-timeshare dollars at a different brand, so I don't really have a dog in this fight (but have enjoyed a few nice gold upgrades - the best one being at The Hotel Grand Bretagne in Athens -- now that's a hotel!).


----------



## SDKath (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually, I think this is even worse news than the super platinum status this hints at.  The elite benefit now includes X number of suite upgrades.  Which basically removes the "automatic upgrade if available" for suites!  HEre is the exa ct wording I got in my email:


New! SPG Nights Benefits
Go for it. Being Platinum is now even more rewarding. *After 50 eligible nights in a calendar year, you can earn 10 Suite Night Awards™ to upgrade to a standard suite or premium room. *After 75 eligible nights in a calendar year, you go from three to four Starpoints per eligible U.S. dollar, plus earn access to Your24™, a new benefit that allows members to choose their check-in. For example, check in at 9 p.m. and you're able to check out 9 p.m. day of departure.

This is probably the worst news Starwood could have given me!  Because now there are "Suite Night Awards" which means that Platinums without these new award certificates will NOT be getting suites.  UGH


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 1, 2012)

On a positive note, at least us Gold members can now get free Internet at Westin hotels. This will save ~$15/night for me when I travel and is a real benefit. Of course, it's one of those inexpensive benefits which shouldn't even be a separate charge, like it's not at some of the other SVN brand hotels.

And, I'm not sure what benefit Gold members will receive at Westin Resorts which have a daily resort fee which incudes Internet, etc. A few hundred points per day really is a meaningless reward to me.


----------



## jarta (Feb 1, 2012)

SDKath,   ...   "now there are "Suite Night Awards" which means that Platinums without these new award certificates will NOT be getting suites. UGH"

The award of Suite Night Awards are for use to upgrade to a suite prior to check-in and the upgrades are guaranteed upgrades.  A 1-day stay costs 1 Suite Award.  A 2-day stay costs 2 Suite Awards, 3 days costs 3 awards, etc.

Without a Suite Night Award, a platinum upgrade is always subject to availability and participation.  Unless it has changed today, here's the Platinum room upgrade language in Section 4C. 5 of the SPG Program document:

"a. Upgrades to the best room at Participating Properties at time of check-in, based upon room availability for your entire stay, including Select Standard Suites, except at Aloft, Element and Starwood Vacation Ownership properties. Specialty Suites such as, but not limited to, premium view, Presidential, Honeymoon, and multiple bedroom suites are excluded. This benefit does not apply to all-suite hotels. Best rooms are identified by each property and do not include Towers level accommodations unless original reservation is for Towers level accommodations. The upgrade benefit is available for one room for the personal use of the Member only, regardless of the number of additional rooms purchased by the Member."

What would you rather have a Suite Night Award to use for a guaranteed suite for 1 night or a plain Platinum SPG status where you take your chances on availability and participation when you check-in?

The availabilty of suites will be diminished by exactly the number of Suite Awards being exercised when you check-in by people who got 10 days of them by staying 50 eligible nights in a calendar year and all 10 must be used or they expire within a year.  2 5-night stays would cost all 10 Suite Awards.  Do you really think all the suites will be gobbled up because tons of people stay 50 nights a year (1 in 7 days a year) in a Starwood hotel?   ...   eom


----------



## Pedro (Feb 1, 2012)

I received the following message this morning:

*Welcome to a very exclusive group — SPG Lifetime™ Gold.  *Since joining the program, you've stayed with us at least 250 eligible nights and had at least five years of elite status. That's an accomplishment that calls for a serious reward. So from now on, you'll never go below Gold status, even if you have a light travel year. 

Rest assured, you'll continue to receive Platinum benefits for every year thatyou maintain Platinum status.
.... Still 90 nights to go for Lifetime Platinum.


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think "standard" suite says it all. 
I think it will still be hard to get them during certain times at certain hotels. I think it really depends a lot on where, when and for how long.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 1, 2012)

jarta said:


> SDKath,   ...   "now there are "Suite Night Awards" which means that Platinums without these new award certificates will NOT be getting suites. UGH"
> 
> The award of Suite Night Awards are for use to upgrade to a suite prior to check-in and the upgrades are guaranteed upgrades.  A 1-day stay costs 1 Suite Award.  A 2-day stay costs 2 Suite Awards, 3 days costs 3 awards, etc.
> 
> Without a Suite Night Award, a platinum upgrade is always subject to availability and participation.  Unless it has changed today, here's the Platinum room upgrade language in Section 4C. 5 of the SPG Program document.



Yes, but let's say you are platinum through the timeshares.  You never actually PAY to stay in a Starwood resort (because you use your SPs).  Does this mean you will now NEVER get a suite upgrade because these certificates are going to all the business travelers who actually PAY for their rooms??!


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 2, 2012)

SDKath said:


> Yes, but let's say you are platinum through the timeshares.  You never actually PAY to stay in a Starwood resort (because you use your SPs).  Does this mean you will now NEVER get a suite upgrade because these certificates are going to all the business travelers who actually PAY for their rooms??!



No, since SPG is now counting point stays toward status.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's an analogy - may be a poor attempt at a nodgism...

Say you work at a fast growing company and you are 4 levels from SVP (at *W that would be 10000+ it seems) - while you are moving forward and the company is growing - they put in more levels between you and the SVP (all the while promoting themselves) - and while you have moved up - you have been moved down.  The people at the top benefit (as noted by FT responses) and the people below less so to the point that their benefits have degraded...

Sound familiar?


----------



## SDKath (Feb 2, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> No, since SPG is now counting point stays toward status.



Still not good.  Say you never use your points for stays.  You use them for airline miles.  You as a timeshare platinum should still be considered "equal" to those people who earned platinum through stays at the hotels.  But you aren't since you have no stays, even though you are platinum for having a bunch of timeshares...  Right?


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 2, 2012)

SDKath said:


> This is probably the worst news Starwood could have given me!  Because now there are "Suite Night Awards" which means that Platinums without these new award certificates will NOT be getting suites.  UGH



They've stated that Platinums not using these awards will continue to get upgrades at check-in, if available.  From the FAQ:


_*2.Is the existing upgrade at check-in benefit policy for all Platinum's going away or changing due to the launch of Suite Night Awards?*
There are no plans to change the current Platinum upgrade at check-in policy. The launch of Suite Night Awards for SPG members with 50 or more nights annually, are in addition to all existing Platinum benefits._​
I think the issue may become the available upgrades are prebooked by those with these awards (especially at popular destinations in high season, etc), leaving less/none available at check-in...


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 2, 2012)

jarta said:


> The availabilty of suites will be diminished by exactly the number of Suite Awards being exercised when you check-in by people who got 10 days of them by staying 50 eligible nights in a calendar year and all 10 must be used or they expire within a year.



The awards earned from 50 stays in 2011 will expire Dec 31, 2013 (i.e. almost 2 years).

There might be a bit of a glut of these awards in 2013, as some of these may still be unused and available, in addition to the ones earned in 2012.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 2, 2012)

SDKath said:


> Still not good.  Say you never use your points for stays.  You use them for airline miles.  You as a timeshare platinum should still be considered "equal" to those people who earned platinum through stays at the hotels.  But you aren't since you have no stays, even though you are platinum for having a bunch of timeshares...  Right?



Yup, I see your point. But seriously, you didn't really think Platinum status would remain the same forever, did you? This is a moving target and will constantly be changing over time. After all, we don't like it at all when redemption values for the hotels change over time and yet the conversion to points from ownership remains the same. Devaluing the program is one of the only ways Starwood (and all hotel brands) have of increasing their revenue, and that's really what this is all about.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 2, 2012)

Did anyone else catch Fritz on CNBC this morning?

He started to talk about the changes right at the end of his segment and got cut off by Becky and Joe.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 2, 2012)

Interesting read.....

Things to ponder with good points on both sides. 

I think that upgrades will still be available for us common PFL members. If they only had "10" suite upgrades per year, I think they would be saving them for vacations/special occasions. Pretty much one and done. Where as PFL will have a chance everytime they check-in to get an upgrade. 

Need to keep watching this situation as it unfolds.


----------



## squeeze (Feb 3, 2012)

SDKath said:


> Still not good.  Say you never use your points for stays.  You use them for airline miles.  You as a timeshare platinum should still be considered "equal" to those people who earned platinum through stays at the hotels.  But you aren't since you have no stays, even though you are platinum for having a bunch of timeshares...  Right?



I agree w/ SDKath., If you are not a business traveller your upgrades will be very limited (at best) to non existent (at worst). I am thinking the non existent for timeshare owners is more likely. It will be interesting for those TS owners to report back in the coming months.

There are many many business travellers and SPG has decided to fight for their share of the daily business travellers who are paying for their stays (not spending money on timeshares).

SPG hotels are more expensive than most Hiltons and Marriotts so to attempt to attract these daily business travellers they have decided to overlook the timeshare holders :annoyed: by offering the businessman certain bene's that will be taken from others.

Just another HUGE devaluation and kick in the pants to the timeshare industry (IMHO). 

They really don't want the SPG starpoints conversions, do they? 
I think SPG feels, you bought a timeshare, stay where you belong (timeshare properties, not hotels).

Just another great reason to make sure you purchase a timeshare directly from the developer, huh?:hysterical:


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 3, 2012)

squeeze said:


> I agree w/ SDKath., If you are not a business traveller your upgrades will be very limited (at best) to non existent (at worst). I am thinking the non existent for timeshare owners is more likely. It will be interesting for those TS owners to report back in the coming months.



We have quite a few SPG stays lined up for this year, so this will be interesting to see.  However, in general, we made sure that we paid extra SPG points for suites at the more important/longer stays, so we might not notice it as much -- the free/subsidized breakfast  across all property families will definitely be welcome.



squeeze said:


> They really don't want the SPG starpoints conversions, do they?
> I think SPG feels, you bought a timeshare, stay where you belong (timeshare properties, not hotels).
> 
> Just another great reason to make sure you purchase a timeshare directly from the developer, huh?:hysterical:



My beef right now is that we bought a few more units last year (partly) to get the Platinum for life benefit at the 5* SVN Elite level, as it was the only way to get that.  Platinum for life is now available dircectly from the hotel side of things (10 years as SPG Platinum + 500 nights stayed), which lowered the value of our purchases (a bit)...

It would be nice if SVO stepped up and increased the level of SPG Platinum we get, but I don't see that happening...


----------



## clsmit (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to the St Regis Dana Point in April for a conference -- I certainly hope the Super Platinum CEOs staying there don't take all the upgraded rooms with a Butler! If I get a Garden View again I'm going to drive down to bunk with SDKath.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 4, 2012)

*Contacted SVO via MSC*

I quickly contacted SVO using MSC, and the rep essentially confirms that SPG Platinum via the SVN 5 Star Elite method is equivalent to the lowest of the new SPG Platinum tiers:

_Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. 

All Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Platinum members, including our Five Star Elite owners, will be at the Platinum status. The different levels are provided for recognition purposes based on the number of stays within the calendar year. 

For information purposes, the new Platinum benefits are being introduced, not to preclude our Starwood Vacation Ownership Five-Star Elite members from the benefits or value of your Platinum membership, but to add benefits for all Platinum Level Members making SPG reservations in addition to their SVO reservations. Upon further review of your ownership information, we can confirm that all of your Platinum member benefits will remain intact with an addition of a new benefit that is not linked to the number of SPG stays you make in a year, which is a welcome gift upon check-in at every SPG hotel or resort reservation. The two new nightly stay benefits are designed as additional rewards for all Platinum members and not to take away value or benefits from SVO Platinum members. 

We hope you found this information helpful. For additional information or questions, you may contact SPG directly at www.SPG.com or at 888-655-4991. _


----------



## nodge (Feb 6, 2012)

YYJMSP quoting SVO said:


> _The different levels are provided for recognition purposes based on the number of stays within the calendar year. For information purposes, the new Platinum benefits are being introduced ... to add benefits for all Platinum Level Members making SPG reservations in addition to their SVO reservations._



With the hotel side of Starwood (SPG) sticking it to the best customers of Starwood’s timeshare side (“SVO”), this would be a great opportunity for the timeshare side (SVO) to lessen the sting  (a/k/a “surprise and delight”) by coordinating and simultaneously announcing IMPROVEMENTS to at least the highest level of elite benefits offered at its own SVO resorts.

For example, that banking staroptions thing announced at the end of last year could have been tied in with this change somehow to at least give the illusion that SPG and SVO talk to each other once in a while.

Oh wait.  We’re talking SVO here.  Never mind.

-nodge


----------



## ferndale (Feb 10, 2012)

:annoyed: 





YYJMSP said:


> I quickly contacted SVO using MSC, and the rep essentially confirms that SPG Platinum via the SVN 5 Star Elite method is equivalent to the lowest of the new SPG Platinum tiers:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership.
> 
> ...







YYJMSP, 
Thanks for also contacting member services.  I was not satisfied with the answer I got from them either.  I hope that every 5 star elite SVO owner also contacts member services and registers their disappointment with the lack of recognition by SPG.  Perhaps through the voices of many, they will get a clue and realize if they want to continue taking our money every year, they better earn it.


----------



## jarta (Feb 10, 2012)

"the voices of many ..."? How many SVN 5 Star Elites do you think there are?  lol!

I'm a SVN 5 Star Elite and will checking out of FSA and checking in at the Sheraton Delfina in Santa Monica this afternoon before moving on to WMH for 2 weeks.  I am using Starpoints (only) for my stay.  I expect a Platinum SPG upgrade for my room. I will let you know if I get one.

I think we should distinguish between SPG Platinum for Life and the 10 nights of guaranteed Upgrade Nights - which are a benefit available to both SPG Mere Platinum members and SPG Platinum for Life members.  

BTW, it would be nice to know if making an Upgrade Night reservation precludes any further upgrade if a better room is available at check-in.  I have no idea what the answer is.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 10, 2012)

jarta said:


> I think we should distinguish between SPG Platinum for Life and the 10 nights of guaranteed Upgrade Nights - which are a benefit available to both SPG Mere Platinum members and SPG Platinum for Life members.



The new benefits don't automatically apply to SPG Platinum (including for Life via SVN 5 Star Elite) members.

Unless you stay at least 50 nights at the hotel side of things (paid through a transparent booking method, use SPG points, or use cash + SPG points), you don't get the 10 Suite Nights Awards.

All SPG Platinum members will continue to get the upgrade at check-in subject to availability.  The argument going on is that the likelihood of these upgrades will decrease based on the PLAT50 members grabbing the available upgrades up to 5 days prior to check-in.

Unless you stay at least 75 nights at the hotel side of things, you don't get the extra SPG point per USD spent or the 24-hours-of-your-choice stay option.


The only new benefit that all SPG Platinum members get is the option to forego the 500 SPG points check-in amenity per stay in favour of (subsidized) breakfast for two each day.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 10, 2012)

YYJMSP said:


> The only new benefit that all SPG Platinum members get is the option to forego the 500 SPG points check-in amenity per stay in favour of (subsidized) breakfast for two each day.



Which could be a pretty big benefit (IMO) on a long stay at a (non-timeshare) resort type location. 5 nights*2 people*$10/day=$100, compared to 500 starpoints is a great deal. And there aren't many starwood resorts where breakfast (even continental) is $10...


----------



## Pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

We just checked in at the Sheraton Towers in Frankfurt.  We received the 500 SP as the Platinum gift, plus full access to the club lounge.  That includes breakfast (omelletes made to order, salmon, cheeses, lattes, etc.) which one would otherwise have to pay 32+ euros per person/per day for breakfast alone.  Now, when you add the free bar, and plenty of food all through the day, the platinum upgrades end up saving us a lot of money.  IIRC, you can buy full access to the lounge for 80+ euros per day per person.


----------



## jarta (Feb 18, 2012)

clsmit,   ...   A Platinum for Life has no greater right to an upgrade upon check-in than any other type of Platinum SPG.

Those Platinum for Life CEOs can only be assured of a suite by paying for it (no change) or using some of their 10 Suite Awards per year, 1 used per night stayed (the only upgrade change) to reserve a suite prior to check-in.  I think they will do what they do now - reserve and pay for the suite and let the corporation or business pick up the tab. 

The sky is not falling for all mere Platinum SPGs due to creation of 10 Suite Night Awards for those who stay 50 nights a year (which includes mere Platinum SPGs).   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 18, 2012)

jarta said:


> clsmit,   ...   A Platinum for Life has no greater right to an upgrade upon check-in than any other type of Platinum SPG.



Agreed -- the Platinum Lifetime member who stays 50 nights will have a priority if they use their Suite Awards in advance, but as you said, that also applies to any other Platinum who stayed the 50 nights.

I think there's just going to be slightly more competition for upgrades at check-in over time, as the number of Platinums starts to accumulate with those who get Platinum Lifetime...


----------



## nodge (Feb 21, 2012)

nodge on February 6 said:


> With the hotel side of Starwood (SPG) sticking it to the best customers of Starwood’s timeshare side (“SVO”), this would be a great opportunity for the timeshare side (SVO) to lessen the sting  (a/k/a “surprise and delight”) by coordinating and simultaneously announcing IMPROVEMENTS to at least the highest level of elite benefits offered at its own SVO resorts.
> 
> For example, that banking staroptions thing announced at the end of last year could have been tied in with this change somehow to at least give the illusion that SPG and SVO talk to each other once in a while.



So, did anyone else just get this e-mail from SVO, or is it just messing with me?

_ e-mail from Starwood Vacation Ownership, dated February 21, 2012

Dear [Nodge, you handsome devil you], 

As we mentioned last year, we are offering a new Owner benefit that allows you to bank unused StarOptions®... and now it's available to you. 

If you're unable to get away—or if you simply have extra StarOptions that will go unused—be sure to bank as many or as few as you like with no annual restriction. They will be available for your use to travel to any Starwood Vacation NetworkSM resort for up to two years.

Whenever you're ready to take your next vacation, your banked StarOptions will help get you there.

Bank your StarOptions today by calling Owner Services at 888 786 3548 or direct at 407 903 4785. 

Banking StarOptions in 2012 
Owner Level Deadline Fee 
5-Star Elite December 31 $0 
4-Star Elite October 1 $79 
3-Star Elite October 1 $79 
All Other Owners July 1 $99 _ 

Of all of my public suggestions to SVO posted here over the years, THIS is the one they pick to actually do?  

You know SVO, as long as you're listening, I know that the reality TV market is way more saturated then it was four years ago, but I still think this show would work.  You'll just have to update the format a little by throwing some singing and maybe some of those fancy, Cee Lo Green-sized, self-rotating judges' pod chairs from "The Voice" into the mix.

-nodge


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhh.....The classics! 

The funny thing....4 years later, same ole some ole.


----------



## Downhill1 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Perceived devaluation of SPG Platinum Benefits*

Somebody recently added a reply post to a thread started by YYJMSP concerning news he heard at an owners update at Desert Willow....a few posts into this thread is a link to the above thread about the perceived devaluation of SPG Platinum benefits with the introduction of of awarding 10 confirmed upgrades for Platinum members who stay at least 50 nights/yr in Starwood branded hotels....I'm writing a response to this thread to try and provide one perspective from someone who is a frequent business traveler with Starwood and who is a Starwood Vacation Owner who is working on expanding his Starwood timeshare holdings....

My family and I are pretty new in the timeshare arena (bought Princeville three years ago and just picked up a Sheraton Mountain Vista) but I've been a frequent business traveler for a long time...I've been an SPG Platinum member for 13 years straight and have around 430 nights with Starwood...nothing to be proud of....most of those 430 nights were away from my family.  However, my family and I have taken full advantage of the benefits I receive from my busienss travels - so no regrets.

Business travelers like me (I'm not a CEO!)...who earn Platinum status generally earn it through lots of business trips in which they are alone....trust me, getting upgrading to some gigantic suite, which does happen a few times a year, is frustrating when you are away from your family...it's worthless when you arrive at your hotel at 10pm and leave at 5am the next morning and you are by yourself.  All you do is maybe take some pictures and send them to your kids and say "can you believe this room!"....

Some things to consider:

1.  It's often pretty easy to see how many Platinum members are checking into hotels - there are not that many of "us."  

2.  Most platinum members attain their membership via the number of stays they make, not the number of nights they stay in total.  One "only" needs 25 stays a year to achieve Platinum status vs. staying 50 nights.  I don't have any statistics from chatting with lots of other Platinums in concierge lounges and such, those who have earned their status via nights are in the minority...which means your subject pool of Platinums who will get access to the 10 confirmed suite upgrades is a minority of the total Platinum base membership.

3.  Business travelers who are on business trips will almost never reserve a suite in advance for a business related stay because they are usually alone and, like me, don't perceive much value in the room upgrade.

4.  The most valued benefit a frequent business traveler gets from their SPG Platinum status is access to a concierge lounge, if the hotel has one.  Now that they have added breakfast for two instead of the 500 bonus points...this is a nice perk in the same "arena" because it opens things up to stay at a non-concierge room hotel, on a personal stay, and know you are not going to need to spend $25/person for you and your spouse for breakfast at the hotel restaurant.  The free internet is only valuable on personal stays as employers are used to paying for internet for their busienss travelers.

5.  The suite upgrades will likely only be used for personal trips but get this....if you are going to a popular destination at a popular time...there are enough big spenders out there who have the $$$ or the credit card limits to reserve and pay for the suites straight up...I almost never get upgraded to even a concierge floor standard room at popular destinations at popular times - yes, it has happened, so I'm not saying it doesn't.  I usually call ahead and try to develop some type of relationship with a Concierge team member and ask them to try and look out for me with the mgt at the front desk when they are making room assignments.  I see in one of the posts above that you can only use a confirmed suite upgrade 1-5 days in advance of arrival....I think it is fair to say that all the suites are already going to be reserved by big spenders at those times.

Where I see the benefit, will be in a situation where you are going on a personal trip to a desirable location during a slow season and you want to be assured, to the extent possible, of getting an upgrade...say in order to have a room with a sleeper sofa in it so you have more space for kids or something like that....but you can only reserve it five days out so if it is really important to get that, you could just decide to fork over the extra points or $$ and reserve the exact room type you want.

I appreciate all of you tuggers out there - I have learned, and continue to learn a great deal from you.  I'm not trying to say your perceptions are not valid...if I spent big $$ to achieve 5* Elite mainly so I could get SPG Platinum, I'd have similar thoughts...I just wanted to share some insights from someone who has sadly spent 1.5 years of 21 years of a terrific marriage in an SPG hotel room away from my family!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 10, 2012)

my past stays at hotels in the recent months have gotten upgraded.

just for everyone's Info. when a a platinum person( from hotel stays and  gets all those extra new perks),  qualifies for platinum for life it is the same platinum for life level that the 5*'s have.  so they will be in for a big surprise.


----------



## K&PFitz (Jul 11, 2012)

We just had the opportunity to use the new Gold benefits when staying at the Westin Dublin for 5 nights, using starpoints.  We were offered a handful of starpoints, a free drink in the bar, or free internet.  Considering we stayed for five nights, it was a no brainer to take the internet.  

They also offered us points, 500 I think, if we passed on having the room cleaned one day.  We chose cleaning.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 11, 2012)

I got upgraded to a deluxe falls view room at Sheraton on the Falls (Niagara Falls, Canada side) when I booked two nights with SPG points. 

They also offered me free internet, valet parking at the cost of self-park, and either 250 SPs or a gift card for 2 drinks (up to $15) at the on-site restaurant or bar. 

So even though I'm a lowly gold, I was very happy for the recognition.  It doesn't cost the hotel much, but it goes a long way in building a positive relationship.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 11, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I got upgraded to a deluxe falls view room at Sheraton on the Falls (Niagara Falls, Canada side) when I booked two nights with SPG points.
> 
> They also offered me free internet, valet parking at the cost of self-park, and either 250 SPs or a gift card for 2 drinks (up to $15) at the on-site restaurant or bar.
> 
> So even though I'm a lowly gold, I was very happy for the recognition.  It doesn't cost the hotel much, but it goes a long way in building a positive relationship.



The Gold status bonus' appear to becoming standardized - I received similar offers while staying at the Petaluma-Sheraton and W-Barcelona.  I am not so sure this is a good thing as in the past I have received some fantastic room upgrades that were worth more that ~500 SPs or a free-drink (although the Mojito at the W-BCN was fabulous...)


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 11, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> The Gold status bonus' appear to becoming standardized - I received similar offers while staying at the Petaluma-Sheraton and W-Barcelona.  I am not so sure this is a good thing as in the past I have received some fantastic room upgrades that were worth more that ~500 SPs or a free-drink (although the Mojito at the W-BCN was fabulous...)



FWIW, I'd originally booked a Cityview room, so I did get a very nice complimentary upgrade in the view.   Considering how little I stay in hotel rooms, I was pleased with everything.


----------



## nodge (Jul 24, 2012)

*"Limit One Per Elite Membership"?*

Hi Gang,

I don't recall seeing the phrase "limit one per elite membership" next to "Automatic Platinum-Level Membership in the Starwood Preferred Guest Program" on the Elite Benefits chart on MSC.

Is that phrase new?  I've always assumed that when a married couple jointly owns enough SVO timeshares to become 5 star elite members, BOTH members of that couple received SPG platinum status.  I guess this phrase either clarifies that THAT has never been true, OR it documents that SVO/SPG has further narrowed (a/k/a "cut in half") the scope of SVO owners' SPG platinum status.

What's the deal on this 5 stars?

-nodge


----------



## jarta (Jul 24, 2012)

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I don't recall seeing the phrase "limit one per elite membership" next to "Automatic Platinum-Level Membership in the Starwood Preferred Guest Program" on the Elite Benefits chart on MSC.
> 
> ...



You assumed wrong.  The Terms and Conditions of Elite Membership have provided (ever since I became 5 Star Elite about 4 years ago):

"5. Only one Primary User will be issued a Starwood Preferred Guest ("SPG") Platinum Membership per Five Star SVN Elite Membership, regardless of how many purchasers or Primary Users are named on the Purchase and Sale Agreement(s) for a VOI or Week."

This has never been an issue that came between my wife and me.       Salty


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 25, 2012)

bizaro86 said:


> Which could be a pretty big benefit (IMO) on a long stay at a (non-timeshare) resort type location. 5 nights*2 people*$10/day=$100, compared to 500 starpoints is a great deal. And there aren't many starwood resorts where breakfast (even continental) is $10...



Our recent set of stays worked out quite well from the point-of-view of the breakfast option.  Where we took that option (i.e. there wasn't a Club level with lounge that already had breakfast), we figure we saved ~$730 over 16 days, so ~$45/day (using the published price of the breakfast option given).

And two of the properties still gave us the 500 Starpoints amenity.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 25, 2012)

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I don't recall seeing the phrase "limit one per elite membership" next to "Automatic Platinum-Level Membership in the Starwood Preferred Guest Program" on the Elite Benefits chart on MSC.
> 
> ...



It was always this way, as far as I can remember.

The creative sales folks have been pushing the term "10 Star Elite" to signifiy that you and your spouse independently qualify for 5 Star Elite, each with their own SPG Platinum membership, etc.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 25, 2012)

pointsjunkie said:


> my past stays at hotels in the recent months have gotten upgraded.
> 
> just for everyone's Info. when a a platinum person( from hotel stays and  gets all those extra new perks),  qualifies for platinum for life it is the same platinum for life level that the 5*'s have.  so they will be in for a big surprise.



I'm finding that upgrades are defintely becoming less forthcoming as compared to previous years, but that could be our specific choice of properties and times, etc.


----------



## lorenmd (Jul 25, 2012)

i have been over the top impressed with my platinum status that i earned this year.  i have done a lot of traveling this year and i get upgraded to a fantastic room everytime and when i send my kids they get upgraded too.  i love the club lounge and i have used my suite night awards but i only request the very top of the top suite and if it doesn't come through i would be happy with just a regular upgrade but so far both times i was upgraded to rooms that run around 1000/night and i am booking with points or cash and points.  i am loving platinum


----------



## OutAndAbout (Aug 29, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> They could remove the sting associated with being in the lesser platinum (or gold) category by counting timeshare stay nights as SPG stay nights, like Marriott has done.   Perhaps if the PFLs make a large enough fuss, they'll do it.  Personally, I'd be a little ticked if I spent the $ for PFL and essentially just got downgraded.    I spend my non-timeshare dollars at a different brand, so I don't really have a dog in this fight (but have enjoyed a few nice gold upgrades - the best one being at The Hotel Grand Bretagne in Athens -- now that's a hotel!).





Ken555 said:


> No, since SPG is now counting point stays toward status.


As SPG is now counting award stays toward status, can anyone confirm if SVO nights do or do not count toward status?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 30, 2012)

OutAndAbout said:


> As SPG is now counting award stays toward status, can anyone confirm if SVO nights do or do not count toward status?



They do not.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Aug 30, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> They do not.


 

Thanks for confirming


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 30, 2012)

i have 1 more stay and four more nights to qualify for for the 10 suite night awards that will be good until 12/31/13. i already have 10 from last year which also expire 12/31/13. 2 are booked for Nov(if they honor it). so i will have 18 suite night awards so i have to think where to take my family to use multiple rooms and use all these awards.

i transferred my SVo platinum to my hubby in 2012 and then i will transfer it back in 2014 if i do not qualify again. so we are a 2 plat family(whopee)


----------



## Pedro (Sep 1, 2012)

I just reached 24 stays/50 nights last Sunday, and by Monday the 10 suite nights were already in my account.  We'll probably use some at the St. Regis in PR sometime before Christmas, and a few more at the Westin Ka'anapali next May before we check-in at the villas.


----------



## spuppy (Sep 1, 2012)

Pedro said:


> I just reached 24 stays/50 nights last Sunday, and by Monday the 10 suite nights were already in my account.  We'll probably use some at the St. Regis in PR sometime before Christmas, and a few more at the Westin Ka'anapali next May before we check-in at the villas.



We just returned from a week at St Regis in Princeville.  We successfully used the suite upgrades from last year.  It was a great suite and resort with amazing views.  One downside is that the upgrades don't work on rooms booked with starpoints.  The lowest rates for a garden view room are quite expensive and require a large deposit one month before arrival, i.e., long before you know the upgrade will work.


----------



## jarta (Sep 1, 2012)

spuppy,   ...   You could be right.  The Suite Night Award may not be able to be used with a pure Starpoints reservation.  

But, I think (at least a few months ago) the Suite Night Award was eligible for use when you made a cash and Starpoints reservation.

From the SPG FAQs on Suite Night Awards:



> 3.What types of reservations are eligible?
> 
> Members can request a Suite Night Award upgrade when they are staying on any SPG Eligible Rate or utilizing an SPG Free Night Award (including Cash & Points). Reservations booked through third parties (Expedia, Orbitz, etc.) or at Starpoints-ineligible rates are not eligible for Suite Night Award upgrades.   ...
> 
> ...



Glad you had a great vacation at the St. Regis Priceville.  Pedro and pointsjunkie are anxious to get started!   Salty


----------



## YYJMSP (Sep 2, 2012)

spuppy said:


> One downside is that the upgrades don't work on rooms booked with starpoints



You are supposed to be able to use them on any eligible rate that would have earned starpoints, including cash-only, points-only, and cash-plus-points.


----------



## spuppy (Sep 2, 2012)

YYJMSP said:


> You are supposed to be able to use them on any eligible rate that would have earned starpoints, including cash-only, points-only, and cash-plus-points.




I think your list is correct except for "points-only" stays.  Empirically, I have many stays reserved with points-only, and they all say, "We’re sorry, Suite Night Awards can’t be applied to this reservation."  The Suite Upgrade FAQ on the SPG site says, "You can request an upgrade when you book SPG Starpoint-eligible room rates, Free Night Award stays and/or Cash & Points stays."  Star-point-only stays are not mentioned.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 2, 2012)

spuppy said:


> I think your list is correct except for "points-only" stays.  Empirically, I have many stays reserved with points-only, and they all say, "We’re sorry, Suite Night Awards can’t be applied to this reservation."  The Suite Upgrade FAQ on the SPG site says, "You can request an upgrade when you book SPG Starpoint-eligible room rates, Free Night Award stays and/or Cash & Points stays."  Star-point-only stays are not mentioned.


On the other hand, I have 5 stays reserved with points-only, and all five say: "Apply Suite Night Award (s) to this stay". 
Furthermore, under 
*Suite Night Award Terms & Conditions*

1.    Suite Night Awards may be used only on SPG Starpoint eligible room rates *as well as SPG Free Night Awards* and Cash & Points Awards.
I read 'Free Night Awards' as starpoints-only.


----------



## spuppy (Sep 2, 2012)

Pedro said:


> On the other hand, I have 5 stays reserved with points-only, and all five say: "Apply Suite Night Award (s) to this stay".
> Furthermore, under
> *Suite Night Award Terms & Conditions*
> 
> ...



You guys are right that suite upgrades apply to points-only stays.  Sorry for spreading false rumors.  I called up the platinum services desk, and they confirmed that it should work.  The representative guessed that my reservations were "technical glitches".  After rebooking, the problem went away.  One of my upgrade-challenged reservation is at the Westin Snowmass, which is new to the system, so possibly that is the explanation.  Sad that I didn't figure this out earlier when staying at the St. Regis, or I would have used points for that stay.  Oh well...


----------



## Pedro (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad you got the official answer.  It is good to know you can use the suite upgrades even on free night awards.  Enjoy your upgrades!


----------



## pathways25 (Jan 10, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> I quickly contacted SVO using MSC, and the rep essentially confirms that SPG Platinum via the SVN 5 Star Elite method is equivalent to the lowest of the new SPG Platinum tiers:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership.
> 
> ...



I am a SPG Platinum from SVN and I basically had no stays last year, but on spg.com under "My Benefits", it shows checkmarks next to both the SPG 50 and SPG 75 benefits and I have a balance of 10 on the Suite Night Awards.  This seems to indicate that SVN Platinum's are treated as SPG 75's.  Can any other SVN Platinum members confirm this?


----------



## Pedro (Jan 10, 2013)

pathways25 said:


> I am a SPG Platinum from SVN and I basically had no stays last year, but on spg.com under "My Benefits", it shows checkmarks next to both the SPG 50 and SPG 75 benefits and I have a balance of 10 on the Suite Night Awards. This seems to indicate that SVN Platinum's are treated as SPG 75's. Can any other SVN Platinum members confirm this?


 
My account shows the same as yours, but I had 100 nights last year so no conclusive evidence from my part.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 10, 2013)

Pedro said:


> My account shows the same as yours, but I had 100 nights last year so no conclusive evidence from my part.



Mine shows a checkmark beside SPG50, which is consisent with my qualifying hotel stays last year (more than 50, less than 75), and I've already put in requests vs upcoming stays for my 10 SNA's.

Not sure why you would have a checkmark beside SPG50 or SPG75 if you didn't have sufficient stays?


----------



## pathways25 (Jan 10, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> Mine shows a checkmark beside SPG50, which is consisent with my qualifying hotel stays last year (more than 50, less than 75), and I've already put in requests vs upcoming stays for my 10 SNA's.
> 
> Not sure why you would have a checkmark beside SPG50 or SPG75 if you didn't have sufficient stays?



Interesting.  I wonder if it's a mistake.  I literally have no hotel stays in 2012, only 2 timeshare stays.  My account shows 10 Suite Night Awards for 2013 expiring 12/31/2014.  I really want to try out the Your24 perk, if I actually have it.

I guess I won't ask about the SPG75 status, just in case it's a mistake...


----------



## TDS (Jan 11, 2013)

pathways25 said:


> I am a SPG Platinum from SVN and I basically had no stays last year, but on spg.com under "My Benefits", it shows checkmarks next to both the SPG 50 and SPG 75 benefits and I have a balance of 10 on the Suite Night Awards.  This seems to indicate that SVN Platinum's are treated as SPG 75's.  Can any other SVN Platinum members confirm this?



I'm SPG Platinum via SVN and I don't see any Suite Night Awards.  Now, I also don't see a link titled "My Benefits" - I looked under "My Earned Awards" and "My Profile" and I have no reference to SPG 50 or Suite Night Awards.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 24, 2013)

at the beginning of 2013 my husband's account had 10 awards and was listed at plat 75,like many of the 5*'s. checked today and the awards are gone and so is the plat 75. has this happened to anyone else yet?


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Starwood made a mistake and corrected it. You don't get the SPG Plat 75 benefits when you get Platinum by being SVN 5*.


----------



## ALapter (May 12, 2014)

*SVO Gold Member benefits*

Quick question/comment

I am trying to understand how Starwood can in essence take away gold status benefits from SVO owners?  My wife and I bought in Maui through SVO in 2008.  When we purchased we were given the status of a gold member and with it flowed numerous benefits including automatic upgrades and access to club lounges (if they existed in the particular hotel).  we never had an issue being granted these benefits until last week when we were traveling in Thailand and the hotel noted that we would no longer receive these benefits since we were not Platinum members.

How can Starwood take away benefits that we paid for when we purchased our timeshare?  Has anyone else ran into this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 12, 2014)

ALapter said:


> Quick question/comment
> 
> I am trying to understand how Starwood can in essence take away gold status benefits from SVO owners?  My wife and I bought in Maui through SVO in 2008.  When we purchased we were given the status of a gold member and with it flowed numerous benefits including automatic upgrades and access to club lounges (if they existed in the particular hotel).  we never had an issue being granted these benefits until last week when we were traveling in Thailand and the hotel noted that we would no longer receive these benefits since we were not Platinum members.
> 
> ...



SPG can change benefits anytime they want (and have).

Current SPG Gold benefits:
- Three Starpoints for every eligible U.S. dollar spent – a 50% bonus over base-level membership.
- 4 p.m. late checkout,1 so you can sleep in, relax by the pool or see more of the local area you’re visiting.
- An enhanced room at check-in, when available.
- Special elite customer service telephone line (available in most countries).
- New! Your choice of a welcome gift with each stay. Choose from bonus Starpoints, complimentary in-room Internet access or a complimentary beverage.


----------



## Joshadelic (May 12, 2014)

ALapter said:


> Quick question/comment
> 
> I am trying to understand how Starwood can in essence take away gold status benefits from SVO owners?  My wife and I bought in Maui through SVO in 2008.  When we purchased we were given the status of a gold member and with it flowed numerous benefits including automatic upgrades and access to club lounges (if they existed in the particular hotel).  we never had an issue being granted these benefits until last week when we were traveling in Thailand and the hotel noted that we would no longer receive these benefits since we were not Platinum members.
> 
> ...



As far as I know, 'automatic upgrades' were never a part of the SPG Gold benefits. The only upgrade they usually give is to a 'club level' room or something like that. Platinum level does have automatic upgrades.


----------

